# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  When to go on TRT?

## depfife

I am a 50y.o. male and have run 3 cycles over past 2 years. I have gone from a 6'2" 160 lb. marathoner to a 186 lb. slender dude with a very nice build. I work very hard in the gym year round. My testosterone was tested about 4 years ago, and found to be normal. After each cycle i run 6 weeks Nolva, Clomid, Hcg . I feel Great! Everything seems normal... My question is, am i damaging my bodies ability to maintain normal test levels? When does one decide to have doctor test testosterone levels again, and maybe go on TRT? Can one run cycles while on TRT? Is it really so bad, at my age, to perminantly have to be on TRT? I do not think it would be a big deal, and don't mind lifetime injections.. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Dukkit

You would go on TRT... when you need to. 

Get your levels checked... (always good idea to do it after a cycle/pct anyways)

If your levels are fine then you dont need TRT. 

If your levels are shit then your doc may put you on TRT. 

You wont know until you get blood work. 

Yes you can cycle on TRT. 

And no at your age, TRT isnt horrible. 

But if you feel fine, you have energy, you still have a sex drive, you still sleep okay, your mood stays constant.... then youre probably fine. 

Get blood work though. Its that simple.

----------


## baseline_9

If you feel ok then you probably don't need TRT...

Go and get BW done and get checked up...


I actually don't think you need AAS' at your heigh and weight.... That is up to you tho.. What are your goals and why are you using AAS'

----------


## depfife

I believe i need AAS, for i have spent quality time in the gym, prior to their use, with very limited results. I believe my genetic peak was/is far below where i am now. I would love to add a little more muscle prehaps up to 200 lbs. I have a phyical job, and this added strength helps me tremendously!!! Thanks so much for your advice!! You guys are great!!!


> If you feel ok then you probably don't need TRT...
> 
> Go and get BW done and get checked up...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think you need AAS' at your heigh and weight.... That is up to you tho.. What are your goals and why are you using AAS'

----------


## bass

> I believe i need AAS, for i have spent quality time in the gym, prior to their use, with very limited results. I believe my genetic peak was/is far below where i am now. I would love to add a little more muscle prehaps up to 200 lbs. I have a phyical job, and this added strength helps me tremendously!!! Thanks so much for your advice!! You guys are great!!!


if your goal is to gain muscle then i would suggest continue cycling, then go on TRT when the time comes!

----------


## xavierlafleur

With TRT your doctor will bring your levels up to a high physiolgical norm and at your age that would almost certainly be higher than your natural level.
Testosterone is a safe hormone in the sense that the body recognises it as being natural and if for any reason you have to stop your body will simply go back to producing at your normal level. This can take some time but you will get back to normal.
I'm 51, have been on TRT for more than 10 years and I am stronger and bigger now than when I was 25.

----------


## turk1968

I am 50 very soon and on trt . I found that i cycled , came off and was fine imediately after pct then about 3 weeks after completing my pct i just started to collapse . This then made me want to restart a cycle again as i got injuries and was so sore after a workout even if i reduced the work load. My take on this is that many here of a much younger age rearly dont know if they have recovered as they simply dont spend enough time between cycles to fully allow the body to recover. Since i have been in trt i can pretty much train as if on cycle and maintain most of my muscle which allows me to stay off cycle as long as i like , still enjoy training at a decent level . The total amount of anabolic i then take all year is much less than if i tried to cycle ,pct, take a break then restart.In the last year i have run 150mg per week every week and had 1 eight week blast . Look into a product called nebido which i am researching which only calls for 4 injections a year. I believe Marcus one of the vets here was i believe starting this. if you run the test every week then you can add in other compound at certain times as you see fit. For us olds i think trt and low dose hgh is fantastic. I also have once yearly medicals which i pay for privately and my test level is always slightly above the top end but as long as bloods are fine im good with that.

----------


## whiteowl

HRT is not just having access to clinically produced test. Trying to keep the t-levels constant, red cells under control and the average 20 yr old girl behind the local pharmacist counter from butting into your business is for the most part degrading. Give me the day when the boys were on the job anytime over this life. But, as our experienced mates point out, HRT beats the hell out of the alternative. Just keep in mind that what goes up must come down. More is not better.....consistency is the goal. It does feel great just to feel good again.

PS Without sounding like a pitchman, do avail yourself to the educational threads in this forum. It is good to know what is happening to your own body and scary to find out how little the medical industry knows or cares.

----------


## Geeezer

I run 300 Test E a week Yr round.
I still do cycles 2 or 3 a Yr.

----------

